Ask HN: Which IDE you use and why? - pyeu
======
w4tson
JetBrains IntelliJ.

Over the years I’ve used Xcode, VisualStudio, Borland, Eclipse, JDeveloper,
Netbeans, Notepad, Atom, Sublime etc to write code

I use IntelliJ/IDEA because it’s a tool that delights. Not many bits of
software are such that I interrupt other colleagues to show them some neat
feature or shortcut.

~~~
penetrarthur
It's not even about the hotkeys. It is rather about the fact that you start
thinking in terms of how the given code can be refactored with just a couple
refactoring functions. Working in large codebases becomes extremely easy.
Inline this method, extract that method, extract interface here, delete this
interface and use this base class instead of that, extract a class from
parameters of the method...I could go for days.

------
psyc
Visual Studio Code. It does everything I need very well, and otherwise gets
out of my way. To whatever extent an IDE can be credited for small
productivity gains, I'm more productive since switching than I've ever been in
30 years.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Yes. I was sceptical at first and it took a while, but I’m now a convert, it
keeps getting better and better too, quite rapidly.

------
muzani
Android Studio. Many of the benefits of IntelliJ for Android.

I really like how easy it is to find a method or a hint of something in a huge
codebase. Or refactor or rename files. The way it tells me that I copied this
line here but forgot to change something. Small things like when constants are
don't follow naming conventions or are put in a bad location. And the bits of
advice here and there on better ways to write code. It's like an automated
mentor.

------
marssaxman
I use a simple, terminal-based editor I wrote myself, because it does
everything I want and doesn't bother me with features I don't care about. It
is not perfect but it is good enough.

I have also been using VS Code lately, which is fine, though I had to spend a
lot of time learning how to configure it to stop flashing and blinking and
getting in my way with all of its distracting attempts to help me.

------
matt_s
I used to use IDE's but have changed over to Sublime Text.

I really got turned off from my tool (IDE) assuming things I wanted to be done
and doing things for me without my knowledge. I don't need wizards to start
projects. I also wanted my editor to open when I open it and not seemingly
minutes after that.

This means I don't have high-end things like documentation lookup at a
keypress while editing. I'm ok with that, I can find the docs online, probably
already have them open if its part of a language I'm not familiar with.

------
matchmike1313
I love Atom. The plugins and customizability are nice.

------
partisan
Visual Studio Code.

If I were in the JVM world then IntelliJ IDEA.

------
tmaly
I have used vi since my university days when the CS lab would close at 10 pm
but if I went to the library I could login over a VT-100 terminal and get an
additional 2 hours to submit a project.

I use vim now mostly with plugins like vim-go

------
xor_null
I use Visual Studio, it has everything i need and it simply does the job

------
debacle
Komodo Edit, Vi, Visual Studio, and Visual Studio Code, depending on the
context.

And Cloud9. Very nice online editor.

Edit: I should state that grep is one of the most important components of my
development cycle.

------
jotux
I do embedded C++ work on (almost-exclusively) ARM cortex microcontrollers and
have switched all of my development to Visual Studio + VisualGDB. It's super
nice.

------
kevinherron
Intellij IDEA.

Years ago I used Eclipse, but eventually tried Intellij and I've never looked
back. It's such a great tool and I'm happy to pay for it.

------
danschumann
vim, and I still love it.

I'm considering writing my own native desktop app that has the keyboard
shorcuts of vim that I use, but I'd be able to customize it more.. maybe a 3d
world where my open files are like mine craft blocks.. and my build process is
like a river.

Who would use it?

------
metacontent
Vim, because it does what I need.

------
penetrarthur
Everything jetbrains. Resharper at work, pycharm and idea at home.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
I use jetbrains when I have to but there’s something very odd (and IMO ugly)
about the way they render.

~~~
romanovcode
All jvm GUI apps look ugly and "off" for some reason for me too.

------
drakonka
At work I use Visual Studio; at home I use JetBrains Goland.

------
dyeje
Sublime Text with a few add on packages.

